
Massive database launched to help build the next generation of music apps - ssclafani
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/03/04/massive-database-launched-to-help-build-the-next-generation-of-music-apps/
======
ddemchuk
Talk about instant content farm...SEOs around the world are rejoicing at the
prospect of a million songs worth of unique data

